# a worthy cause .....



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=567800

let's show them Canada cares 

PintoJK


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbs_up


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I can speak for fear she lost her best friend to cancer a couple of months before she was to get married lorretta sarah misses youjay get a hold of pinto sarah will take a dozen


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

hey pinto what shaft sizes do these come in the wife was just curios in doors is coming she hoping for the larger diameter shafts.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Arrows*

John as you may have read on the thread you pointed us to we all want a dozen as this has affected us all in one way or another Please keep us informed may cause a little confusion at the target face but it will be worth it


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

For sure a worthy cause. 
Put me down for 2 doz. one will be for Wanda and I will spread the rest around to other shooters.

Grant


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*A worthy cause*

Hi,
Pinto let me know wich size's available cause i'm owner of an archery proshop a i could be interested to retail it and return the profit for the cause.A woman (read archer) who came often to my store is a survivor of a breast cancer and we know how is devastating for a family, she was 33 years old with 2 young children at home. Before it happened, all of the family went to the club 2 times a week and now ......:sad:
Let me know how can i do something here
Gaetan


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey John... let us know where we can get them.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Thanks for all your support folks .....*

I will be letting everyone know as soon as they are available, and how your local dealer can get involved as well 

Thanks again 

PintoJK


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

thebeaver said:


> Hi,
> Pinto let me know wich size's available cause i'm owner of an archery proshop a i could be interested to retail it and return the profit for the cause.A woman (read archer) who came often to my store is a survivor of a breast cancer and we know how is devastating for a family, she was 33 years old with 2 young children at home. Before it happened, all of the family went to the club 2 times a week and now ......:sad:
> Let me know how can i do something here
> Gaetan


Hello Gaeten!
You local to me in La Belle Province? PM me when you get your arrows... can't afford a doz at this time but I am willing to buy a few to support a good cause! 

Andre


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*okay ..... here goes*

tonight was the "official" launch of the Pink Arrow Project ..... shafts and arrows will be available soon here in Canada. 

Here is a link to the latest news 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=572266

Sizes that are immediately are VForce 200's, 300's, and 400's.

Please contact your local dealer for pricing and availability. If there is no stocking dealer in your area PM me and we'll find one for you.

Again I thank you all for your support 

PintoJK


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Thanks for your support Tundra .....*



Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> Hello Gaeten!
> You local to me in La Belle Province? PM me when you get your arrows... can't afford a doz at this time but I am willing to buy a few to support a good cause!
> 
> Andre


he should have some arrows soon 

PintoJK


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*

There is no such thing as failure; only delayed VICTORY!

Thank you! North of the boarder guy's!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Can I purchase my pink arrow when I order another dozen ?
It would make things easier for me.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*we'll give it our full support there bartman .....*



bartman said:


> There is no such thing as failure; only delayed VICTORY!
> 
> Thank you! North of the boarder guy's!


as we all know Breast Cancer has no borders, or boundaries 

PintoJK


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Pink arrows are available .....*



cath8r said:


> Can I purchase my pink arrow when I order another dozen ?
> It would make things easier for me.


only by the dozen at this time ..... PM me and we'll make sure you get at least one for your quiver 

PintoJK


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Where can I get some pink arrows in Eastern Ont? They just might look good with that Chameleon S4!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Depending how "Eastern" you are .....*

any shop ie. South Nation in Winchester can get them in for you 

Shoot me a PM when you get a chance, let me know what dealer you prefer to deal with, and we'll make sure you get your Pink Arrows 

PintoJK


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

John, the PINK flamingo flies at midnight....

The cat prowls
coyote's howl
where is Mr. Owl?


PM is coming.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*been a Dad for what ..... 2 weeks .....*



cath8r said:


> John, the PINK flamingo flies at midnight....
> 
> The cat prowls
> coyote's howl
> ...


and you think you're Dr. Zuess already 

Glad to see you're on board 

PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> and you think you're Dr. Zuess already
> 
> Glad to see you're on board
> 
> PintoJK


Na, ain't Dr. Suess.............. I'm thinking more of a cross between Maxwell Smart, Leslie Neilson, and Inspector Clouseau 

Think Pink !


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*colourful shooting*

Is there ever going to be a change in the ranges this year we will all have to wear sunglasses between bows that change colour pink arrows and the new shirts that I got this year We're going to light up the place Sean you better find some better shirts for this season I've got two dozen ordered for Fran and I (so cute match sets)


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

#1 Hogger said:


> Is there ever going to be a change in the ranges this year we will all have to wear sunglasses between bows that change colour pink arrows and the new shirts that I got this year We're going to light up the place Sean you better find some better shirts for this season I've got two dozen ordered for Fran and I (so cute match sets)


AWWWWWWWWWWW that sounds adorable!:embara:ukey:

You old folks sure get cute when you are ******ed... errrr.... I mean retired!:zip::wink:


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Andre,
As soon as i will get the arrows and the price i will let you know .Last week i talked to someone at Victory (can't remember the name) and i talked to the Canadian distributor and i'm waiting for the answer but for sure i told to the guy that i will going for minimum 15 dz may be more.....For now 10 dz are sold for sure when i will get them.
Gaetan


Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> Hello Gaeten!
> You local to me in La Belle Province? PM me when you get your arrows... can't afford a doz at this time but I am willing to buy a few to support a good cause!
> 
> Andre


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

thebeaver said:


> Hi Andre,
> As soon as i will get the arrows and the price i will let you know .Last week i talked to someone at Victory (can't remember the name) and i talked to the Canadian distributor and i'm waiting for the answer but for sure i told to the guy that i will going for minimum 15 dz may be more.....For now 10 dz are sold for sure when i will get them.
> Gaetan


Thanks for the info Gaetan! If you can, I'll take 6.
Have a wonderful weekend!
Andre


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Changes*

I was talking to Victory Arrows yerterday and the X-Ringers are a little behind schedule V-Force are being sent out though Justin could not say how long the back-up will be


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*the should be here by now .....*

and they may be discontinuing the option of getting the XRingers being in pink, I'll get back to everyone on Monday about this.

PintoJK


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Got my pink arrow yesterday. Very nice slick finish. I think this finish would make for a very silent hunting arow. They could/should offer these arrows in white. You would be able to see the arrows awesome in flight and would be able to tell right away by the colour what kind of a hit you are dealing with on big game. The finish is like a full length arrow wrap. Very nice!


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Got my pink arrow yesterday. Very nice slick finish. I think this finish would make for a very silent hunting arow. They could/should offer these arrows in white. You would be able to see the arrows awesome in flight and would be able to tell right away by the colour what kind of a hit you are dealing with on big game. The finish is like a full length arrow wrap. Very nice!


I still waiting for news, the guys at North Sylva told me that i have to talk with the Quebec rep., i talked to him 2 or 3 times now, told me each time that he will send me catalogue, news and price list but nothing at all for now
Many shooter here (almost women) are waiting for their arrows.

Anybody else got the new ''pink one''


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'll look into it Monday for you .....*



thebeaver said:


> I still waiting for news, the guys at North Sylva told me that i have to talk with the Quebec rep., i talked to him 2 or 3 times now, told me each time that he will send me catalogue, news and price list but nothing at all for now
> Many shooter here (almost women) are waiting for their arrows.
> 
> Anybody else got the new ''pink one''


Please PM me your shop info and I'll get back to you asap.

Sorry for the delay folks :embara:

PintoJK


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

thebeaver said:


> I still waiting for news, the guys at North Sylva told me that i have to talk with the Quebec rep., i talked to him 2 or 3 times now, told me each time that he will send me catalogue, news and price list but nothing at all for now
> Many shooter here (almost women) are waiting for their arrows.
> 
> Anybody else got the new ''pink one''


Don't forget a couple of arrows for me!!


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Any updates on the arrows?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Tundra, I know for sure that The Bow Shop in Waterloo recieved 13 dozen yesterday. I held them in my hand.

Chris


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Tundra, I know for sure that The Bow Shop in Waterloo recieved 13 dozen yesterday. I held them in my hand.
> 
> Chris


One call coming up! 
Thanks!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

[ I held them in my hand.

Chris[/QUOTE]

Hope you washed them first


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

1/2doz on order! I will likely keep 1 for myself & giveaway the rest... just to spread the word around


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

A huge Thanks! to the folks at The Bow Shop http://www.bow-shop.com/ for getting my order out so quickly! The arrows are really beautiful!
I am happy to support such a great cause


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Great to hear you were treated well. I had no doubt they would. Awesome to hear you like the arrows.


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*canada cares*

pintojk, where up here in bc can i get victory arrows , especialy the pink ones?threedhunter:secret:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

threedhunter, do what tundrahawk did. Call The Bow Shop in Waterloo and get them mailed to you ASAP!

www.bow-shop.com 

Toll Free: 1.866.257.7271 ask for the bow shop

Tell them Chris sent you.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

The arrows did not last too long in my hands. Friday evening, I donated most them to the top young female shooter of the club, http://www.ctam.info/index.php?page=athletes . Hopefully, when I see her next Friday, she will be shooting them. I will make it a point to bring my camera & come back with a few pics to post up.
I did keep 1 for myself & though I doubt I will shoot it, it will always sit in my quiver. I will do my bit to spread the news.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Bump!
The cause is important... thought I might bump this thread up a bit. My gf had a close call with breast cancer & it is one of the causes I regularly donate to.










I have not shot the arrow but it stays in my quiver when I am at the club.


----------

